# Chandeleur Islands 5/7-5/10



## stauty trout

Where to start... Incredible weekend out at Chandeleur as it always seems to be... Got out there Thursday night as the sun was just about to set and got anchored up between the main island and new harbour island










Loaded down... Chandeleur bound!




























Woke up early and launched the yaks and headed out.. My buddy Conley and I headed east for redfish point and everybody else stayed around new harbour



























Picked up a few trout and Conley got a nice upper slot red 



















We found a cut and headed over to the east side of the island to check out the surf but with the strong SE wind it was rollin.. Saw a few reds cruising the surf but couldn't get them to take anything we were offering so we headed back to the boat to grab lunch and refuel for the afternoon... That afternoon we crushed the trout and reds at new harbour and wound up with this for a day 1 (minus what we cleaned and ate)



















Also, we found a huge school of spawning glass minnows and Conley was giving the bull reds all they could handle (also caught lots of lady fish, jacks, bluefish, Spanish, and trout)




























Filet 30 of the trout and had us a nice fried trout dinner










Now that we had found the fish we headed back to our spot new harbor Saturday am and crushed the trout and reds again with a couple flounder mixed in



















Got a lot of footage on the go pro of Saturday and will upload that once I cull through all of it but it was an ideal day










Got back to the boat, fired up the grill and threw the steaks on




























Original plan was to load up and head back early, but because we were so close to limiting on trout we decided to hit it again Sunday am to scratch out the 150 trout limit we were allowed



























Loaded up and started heading in and cleaning fish... Conley and I cleaned fish for 3 hours









(that's a 75qt igloo full of just the trout filets)

Now back to real life... Hope you all had a great weekend and tight lines 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

I love fishing down there! Great report!


----------



## hsiF deR

I am very jealous. I want to get over there so bad.

Congrats on a great trip.


----------



## 16983

Damn, that is the way to do it. Loaded up as an extra bonus. That sounds like a great trip.


----------



## jbs_bama

Wow, that's the way to do it. I would like to do that sometime. Great report!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

That was an epic trip!!


----------



## Chris V

Awesome report! I've always wanted to do a trip there and still haven't.


----------



## Garbo

Dang.


----------



## dabutcher

I'm not a yak fisherman but it seems the perfect way to fish that area. Did you take your own yak or was it provided as part of the charter?


----------



## stauty trout

Those were all our personal yaks on our friends private boat... Awesome way to fish out there... Only done it twice from the yak (just got it last year) but grew up running the bay boats out there and fishing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbs_bama

That's awesome! I've always wanted to fish out there.


----------



## Fielro

Dang great report...


----------

